# NAT for one to Many Configuration



## duraivelanc (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for your support.
I would require a IPtables Configuration command to resolve the 1:Many NAT as shown in the Diagram.

NAT Picutre


For TFTP Request.

Is that Possible to guide me how this can be done


Thanks


----------

